# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  johnpaul

## harvest

he's gay isnt he.  i knew it from the start.  grrr and he's such a hottie.  :Heart:   has anywhere confirmed this yet?

----------


## Footie_Chick

well if you class the fact that he so nearly told craig the other night and that he had a picture of him next to his bed and the words of craig kept poping up on his computer screen.

----------


## harvest

yeh well obviously now, but i did post that weeks ago

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah i realise that now, sorry.

----------

